# New 2 lane fun



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

My latest 2 lane creation.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks good from what I can see. Is it a dark picture or do I need to adjust my monitor? I'm only asking cuz I've been getting a lot of this lately.

Trev


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Makes me dizzy.  rr


----------

